# 629 1st Range Report



## BunnMan (Dec 15, 2008)

Howdy y'all,

Picked up my new love Saturday morning, brand spankin' ported 629 6.5". Brought her home, cleaned her up, grabbed the Buckmark and my youngest daughter and headed to the indoor range to sight her in. Only shot 36 rounds through it, last 50' group is posted below. UMC .44mag 180gr. JSP. Whew, this thing is a hoot! In love except for the sights...tha plain black is not a real quick acquire for me. I'll probably hit the blade with a little nail polish.

TOF,

Youy are right on man, I shudda took you at your word! When I got home I took her up in the back where I do my shootin' and had my daughter stand at the house while I let one loose to see how loud it would be on the neighbors. My naked ears were ringin' like mad as she came running back to say, "Wow! Dad, THAT WAS LOUD!!" I will be sure never to touch another magnum off without ears! This thing is a ton louder than my 9 or 10mm!

Couldn't resist rubbin' her over with some Mothers Billet Metal Polish after cleaning. It really dressed her up nice. The pic below doesn't really do it justice.

Happy New Year! (I know mine will be 

-BunnMan


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Good shooting BM.

That is a thing of beauty.

Just don't let your daughter stay around without real good ear and eye protection. My first 44Mag was in the 60's before ear protection became popular. :buttkick: Fortunately it was not ported. My wife is always hollering at me to turn the sound down. :smt083

Enjoy but use plugs and muffs together.


----------



## ZR1Brian (Mar 1, 2009)

NICE GUN !!

I picked up the same gun (629-PP) last November.
There was a $50 rebate from S&W that I just got last month to make it even better.

PS. I also have a 686 PP.


----------

